# Για τον εκλογικό νόμο



## nickel (Jul 3, 2016)

Ας ανοίξουμε λοιπόν ένα νήμα και για τον εκλογικό νόμο, να έχουμε πού να καταγράφουμε τις σκέψεις μας για ένα ζήτημα που ενδέχεται να μας ταλαιπωρήσει αφάνταστα… ή καθόλου.

Μια πρόταση του Σύριζα είναι να δοθεί το δικαίωμα της ψήφου σε όσους έχουν κλείσει τα 17, ένα χρόνο νωρίτερα από τα 18 που ισχύει τώρα. Από Συριζαίους αλλά και από φίλους που δεν είναι Σύριζα άκουσα επιχειρήματα υπέρ του μέτρου: είναι συμβατικό, τι 18 τι 17, στη Δυτική Ευρώπη έχουν και το 16 σαν κατώφλι, ας μη συζητάμε για ωριμότητα πόσο ώριμοι είναι δηλαδή οι υπόλοιποι, και άλλα παρόμοια.

Θα μπορούσα να προτείνω κάτι πιο επαναστατικό και τελεσίδικο: Δικαίωμα ψήφου από τα γεννοφάσκια. Έχω πάμπολλα επιχειρήματα. Πρώτα απ’ όλα, μας διαλέγουν θρήσκευμα από τα γεννοφάσκια, γιατί όχι και κόμμα; Άλλωστε, όπως δίνουμε στη γιαγιά το ψηφοδέλτιο που θα βάλει στο φάκελο, μπορούμε για κάποια χρόνια να το κάνουμε και με τον μπόμπιρα, μέχρι να ενηλικιωθεί ή να αρχίσει να θέλει το σκασμένο να αποφασίζει μόνο του. Θα είναι και ένα κίνητρο για να κάνει ο κόσμος παιδιά: αποκτήστε απογόνους, αυξήστε την εκλογική σας επιρροή. Σε καλύτερες μέρες θα μπορούσες να εξασφαλίζεις κι από νωρίς το διορισμό του στο δημόσιο — πώς άλλοι κλείνουν θέση στο ιδιωτικό σχολείο… Με αυτό τον τρόπο το παιδί θα είναι από νωρίς ενεργός πολίτης και θα διαμορφώνει σιγά σιγά άποψη που μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να θεωρείται ώριμη (δηλαδή, ίδια με του εκάστοτε σχολιαστή). 

Αν δεν προτιμηθεί αυτό το δραστικό μέτρο, δεν θα ήθελα να κατέβει η ηλικία από τα 18 στα 17. Για τον εξής λόγο: Μετά τα 18 ο νέος γίνεται ακαδημαϊκός πολίτης και, όσοι περνούν τις πύλες των πανεπιστημίων, αναπόφευκτα πέφτουν στις αγκάλες των κομματικών νεολαιών. Ας μη γίνει αυτό στον ίδιο βαθμό την τελευταία χρονιά του λυκείου, όταν θα πρέπει τα παιδιά να μαζέψουν τα μυαλά τους για να δώσουν εξετάσεις. 

Με ενοχλεί επίσης που με αυτή την πρόταση δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι ο Σύριζα απευθύνεται τώρα σ’ αυτό το κομμάτι του εκλογικού σώματος επειδή τάχατες θεωρεί ότι εκεί μόνο μπορεί πια να αλιεύσει ψήφους που δεν μπορεί να αλιεύσει σε πιο υποψιασμένες ηλικίες. Ντροπή, να αποδίδεται τέτοιος καιροσκοπισμός στο κυβερνών κόμμα.

Ας μη γίνουν τα 17χρονα άθυρμα σε μικροπολιτικές σκοπιμότητες. Ή προχωρούμε στη διεθνή πρωτοτυπία «Ψήφο από την κούνια» ή αφήνουμε την ηλικία εκεί που βρίσκεται. Και ας συζητήσουμε τώρα για την απλή και άδολη αναλογική…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2016)

{Δεν θέλεις να με αφήσεις να δουλέψω σήμερα...}

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την ψήφο στα 17. Ούτε στα 16 της Αυστρίας έχω πρόβλημα (μολονότι με είχε παραξενέψει η απόφαση, όταν πάρθηκε, υπό την πίεση των αντιευρωπαϊστών). Και δεν συμφωνώ με την κριτική συσχέτιση με την ακαδημαϊκότητα ή την πολιτικοποίηση των μαθητών. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να είναι (ή να θέλουν να είναι) όλοι οι νέοι ακαδημαϊκοί πολίτες Επίσης, μια χαρά πολιτικοποιημένες είναι οι καταλήψεις στα σχολεία (που χρησιμεύουν επίσης για χαβαλέ από τους μικρούς και για να διαβάσουν απρόσκοπτα οι μεγάλοι για τις πανελλαδικές). Τέλος, το σβήσιμο κεριών στην τούρτα δεν προσθέτει σοφία με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο.

Είναι προφανές ότι οι έφηβοι δεν έχουν την «πείρα ζωής» των μεγάλων σε ηλικία, αλλά και οι μεγάλοι σε ηλικία συχνά δεν έχουν τη γνώση της «αυριανής πραγματικότητας» όπως οι έφηβοι -- και κυρίως, δεν έχουν το άγχος των επόμενων 40, 50, 60 χρόνων ζωής. Προς το παρόν, τουλάχιστον.

Το αντεπιχείρημα για ψήφο από την κούνια (η οριακή κατάσταση) όπως μου αρέσει να λέω είναι ποιοτικά ανάλογο με τη στέρηση ψήφου στους 60άρηδες, 70άρηδες, 80άρηδες και το «κλείστε τους παππούδες στο σπίτι».

Τέλος, όποιος νόμισε ποτέ ότι έχει ένα οποιοδήποτε μέρος του εκλογικού σώματος στο τσεπάκι, πλανήθηκε διαχρονικά πλάνην οικτρά.

Εδώ σταματάω το θέμα της ηλικίας. Από τη στιγμή που τέθηκε από την πλειοψηφία θα περάσει --και τέλος.

Σε επόμενο ποστ, αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για τα τεχνικά, ευχαρίστως να μιλήσουμε για τα ουσιαστικά. Για τη μη διάσπαση των μεγάλων περιφερειών (είναι αστείο να μιλάς για πάταξη της διαφθοράς με βουλευτές που εκλέγονται βάσει της οπτικής δημοτικότητάς τους), για την αιώνια αντιπαραβολή της κυβερνησιμότητας και της αναλογικότητας κλπ.

Από τώρα, δυο ουσιαστικά γλωσσικά μόνο:

(1) Το μπόνους *δεν είναι* 50 έδρες (ή 40 παλιότερα). Είναι 50 μείον αυτές που θα έπαιρνε έτσι κι αλλιώς το πρώτο κομμα. Αν το πρώτο κόμμα παίρνει π.χ. 35%, με την απλή αναλογική θα έπαιρνε έτσι κι αλλιώς το 35% αυτών των 50 εδρών (περίπου 18), άρα το δώρο είναι περίπου 32 έδρες (που προκύπτουν από 1-2 από τα κομματα κάτω του 10% και οι υπόλοιπες από την αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση).

(2) Το όριο (το _φράγμα_ ή το _εμπόδιο_ αν θέλει κάποιος) του 3% *δεν είναι* πλαφόν. Είναι *κατώφλι*. Πρέπει να το περάσεις για να μπεις στη βουλή.


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2016)

Δεν ξέρω τις λεπτομέρειες του εκλογικού νόμου, οπότε θα εστιάσω στην ψήφο στα 17. 
Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να ψηφίζει κανείς και στα 15 άμα είναι, αρκεί να αναγνωρίζεται από το νόμο ως ενήλικος και να μπορεί να κάνει όλα τα άλλα πράγματα που μπορεί να κάνει ένας ενήλικος. Π.χ. να υπογράφει συμβόλαια, να αγοράζει ποτά, να παντρεύεται χωρίς άδεια από τους γονείς του κλπ. Γενικά δηλαδή να καταργηθεί οποιαδήποτε διάκριση περιορίζει τα δικαιώματα των δεκαεφτάχρονων και τα διαφοροποιεί από αυτά των δεκαοχτάχρονων. 
Αυτό θεωρώ είναι βασικό και μου φαίνεται π.χ. τελείως παράδοξο το ότι στις ΗΠΑ οι νέοι ψηφίζουν από τα 18 αλλά σε πολλές πολιτείες δεν μπορούν να καταναλώσουν αλκοόλ πριν τα 21. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να θεωρεί ο νομοθέτης ότι μπορούν να αποφασίζουν ποιός θα τους κυβερνήσει μια τετραετία αλλά όχι αν θα μεθύσουν για ένα 24ωρο;

Και τέλος να καταργηθεί η διάκριση ταινιών κατάλληλων για τους άνω των 18 και κατάλληλων για τους άνω των 15. Αν μπορεί να ψηφίζει ο δεκαεφτάχρονος, τότε να δεχτούμε ότι δεν επηρεάζεται από το σεξ και τη βία του σινεμά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2016)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την οπτική της SBE. Ενηλικίωση παντού. Και ποινικά, και αστικά, και εκλογικά, και κοινωνικά, παντού. Και ως προς τα σεξικά, μου είπαν ότι τα 15 είναι (σε εμάς, τουλάχιστον) το όριο του συναινετικού σεξ, αλλά για να κάνεις οικογένεια πριν τα 18 πρέπει να υπάρχει άδεια δικαστηρίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2016)

Ας ξεκινήσουμε λοιπόν από τα θεμελιώδη για τον εκλογικό νόμο. Ο αριθμός των βουλευτών είναι, κατά το σύνταγμα από 200 (το λιγότερο) έως 300 (το μέγιστο). Από τη μεταπολίτευση και μετά, η Βουλή εκλέγει πάντα 300 βουλευτές.

Πόσοι βουλευτές χρειάζονται πραγματικά; Νομίζω ότι ο μεγαλύτερος αριθμός σημαίνει και μικρότερο αριθμό ψήφων για την εκλογή ενός βουλευτή, οπότε, θεωρητικά, μπορεί να αντιπροσωπεύονται στη Βουλή μικρότερες μειοψηφίες, ομάδες συμφερόντων, πολιτικές τάσεις κλπ. Είναι καλό ή κακό αυτό; Εδώ η απόφαση είναι *πολιτική*. Άλλοι λένε ότι χρειάζονται και οι 300 επειδή έχουν πολλά να κάνουν, άλλοι ότι οι 200 φτάνουν και περισσεύουν και να κάνουμε οικονομία (μια εύλογη άποψη στις μέρες μας), άλλοι μετράνε με διάφορους συντελεστές. Στην πραγματικότητα, πρόκειται για κολοκυθιά. Εμένα π.χ. μου αρέσει ο αριθμός 240 που διαιρείται δια το 120, το 80, το 60, το 48, το 40, το 30, το 24, το 20, το 16, το 15, το 12, το 10, το 8, το 6, το 5, το 4, το 3 και το 2 -- και άρα διευκολύνει σε πολλούς υπολογισμούς. Άλλο ισχυρό επιχείρημα δεν έχω όμως.

Το εκλογικό σύστημα έχει δύο στόχους: Την κατά το δυνατόν ομοιόμορφη εκπροσώπηση του εκλογικού σώματος σύμφωνα με κάποιο κριτήριο και την κατά το δυνατό πιο λειτουργική σύνθεση του κοινοβουλίου που προκύπτει.

Σήμερα, στην Ελλάδα, το κριτήριο για την ομοιόμορφη εκπροσώπηση είναι η γεωγραφική κατανομή όλων των πολιτών που διαμένουν στη χώρα, δεν τους έχει αφαιρεθεί δικαστικά το εκλογικό δικαίωμα και είναι άνω των 18 ετών. Τα κριτήρια αποτελούν επίσης *πολιτική επιλογή*. Παλιότερα είχαμε π.χ. στην Ελλάδα τους άνδρες άνω των 21. Σε άλλες χώρες έμπαιναν και οικονομικά στοιχεία, π.χ. περιουσία τουλάχιστον ύψους τάδε. Η ψήφος των μεταναστών απαιτεί π.χ. αλλαγή αυτού του κριτηρίου, όπως και η αλλαγή του ορίου της ηλικίας.

Η λειτουργικότητα της βουλής κρίνεται πάλι από τα καθήκοντα με τα οποία είναι επιφορτισμένη. Ένα είναι π.χ. η στήριξη της κυβέρνησης με βάση την αρχή της δεδηλωμένης, η ψήφιση νομοθετημάτων που εισάγονται από την κυβέρνηση και ο έλεγχος των κυβερνητικών στελεχών. Η βουλή μπορεί να έχει και άλλα καθήκοντα, π.χ. την εκλογή ΠτΔ.

Ας δούμε τώρα δυο ακραία εκλογικά συστήματα. Το ένα είναι η 100% απλή και άδολη και ανόθευτη αναλογική. Αυτό σημαίνει στη θεωρία ότι η χώρα αποτελεί μια ολόκληρη γεωγραφική περιοχή και όποιος πάρει τις προβλεπόμενες ψήφους εκλέγεται βουλευτής. Είναι το σύστημα με το οποίο έγιναν οι τελευταίες ευρωπαϊκές εκλογές. Τι σημαίνει αυτό αν εφαρμοζόταν σε επίπεδο εθνικών εκλογών, για 300 βουλευτές;

Για ευκολία στις πράξεις υποθέτω ότι το ελληνικό εκλογικό σώμα αποτελείται από 6 εκατομμύρια ψηφοφόρους. (Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2015 ψήφισαν λίγο περισσότεροι από 5,5 εκατομμύρια). Διαιρώντας τα 6 εκατ. δια το 300 παίρνουμε το *εκλογικό μέτρο*, που είναι, στην περίπτωση αυτή, 20.000. Με άλλα λόγια, όποιος πάρει 20.000 ψήφους εκλέγεται βουλευτής.

Εδώ έχουμε ήδη θεματάκια, που απλώς θα τα αναφέρω. Πιο πριν, όμως, «Τι σημαίνει στην πράξη 20.000 ψήφοι»; Αν και η αλλαγή του εκλογικού συστήματος αλλάζει το τοπίο και τις υποψηφιότητες, ας δούμε ποια κόμματα συμπλήρωσαν τις 20.000 (ή τα ακέραια πολλαπλάσια, τις 40.000 ή 80.000 ή 120.000 ψήφους π.χ.) αλλά δεν εξέλεξαν βουλευτή (όλα τα στοιχεία από εδώ).

Λοιπόν: η «Δημιουργία ξανά!» του Τζήμερου είχε 29k (άρα θα έβγαζε έναν βουλευτή), η «Κοινωνία» είχε 35k (άρα κι αυτοί έναν βουλευτή), το ΕΠΑΜ 41k, άρα δύο βουλευτές, ο ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ με 46k άλλους δύο βουλευτές, η Λαϊκή Ενότητα (που έμεινε έξω από τη βουλή για 0,14%) είχε 155k και θα έβγαζε 7 βουλευτές.

Ο παρατηρητικός αναγνώστης που δεν τα έχει παρατήσει ακόμα θα απορεί:

(1) ΤΙ γίνονται τα υπόλοιπα, αφού κλασματικοί βουλευτές δεν εκλέγονται;

Εδώ αρχίζει η αναλογική να παύει να είναι απλή και άδολη, αφού είναι φανερό ότι με «την πρώτη κατανομή» (δηλαδή την πρώτη διαίρεση δια το 20.000) δεν θα γεμίσει όλο το κοινοβούλιο. Μπορεί κανείς να σκεφτεί διάφορες λύσεις, όλες με τα συν και με τα πλην. Να μένουν οι έδρες κενές, να συμπληρώνονται εναλλάξ, να ξαναγίνεται εκλογή, διάφορα. 

Μια εύκολη και λογική απόφαση είναι να παίρνουν έδρες όποιοι έχουν μεγαλύτερο υπόλοιπο. Στο παράδειγμα, η Λαϊκή Ενότητα με υπόλοιπο 15k, θα έπαιρνε σχετικά γρήγορα άλλη μια από τις υπόλοιπες έδρες.

Μια άλλη λύση είναι _να μειωθεί τεχνητά το εκλογικό μέτρο_. Αντί να διαιρούμε δια 20.000, να διαιρούμε π.χ. δια το 90% του 20.000, δηλαδή το 18.000. Έτσι θα περισσέψουν λιγότερες έδρες για δεύτερη κατανομή κλπ.

Μπαίνουμε δηλαδή σε μια _*πολιτική συζήτηση*_ για τη διαχείριση ακόμη και της απλούστατης αναλογικής και των μαθηματικών προβλημάτων της και επομένως, ας το ξεκαθαρίσουμε: το «πλάσμα» που ονομάζεται *απλή και άδολη αναλογική απλώς δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει* -- και στην πράξη, δεν υπάρχει.

(2) Τι θα πει ότι «η Λαϊκή Ενότητα έμεινε έξω για 0,14%»;
Το ερώτημα αυτό αφορά τη λειτουργικότητα της βουλής και θα δούμε την απάντηση εκεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 3, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω τις λεπτομέρειες του εκλογικού νόμου, οπότε θα εστιάσω στην ψήφο στα 17.
> Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να ψηφίζει κανείς και στα 15 άμα είναι, αρκεί να αναγνωρίζεται από το νόμο ως ενήλικος και να μπορεί να κάνει όλα τα άλλα πράγματα που μπορεί να κάνει ένας ενήλικος. Π.χ. να υπογράφει συμβόλαια, να αγοράζει ποτά, να παντρεύεται χωρίς άδεια από τους γονείς του κλπ. Γενικά δηλαδή να καταργηθεί οποιαδήποτε διάκριση περιορίζει τα δικαιώματα των δεκαεφτάχρονων και τα διαφοροποιεί από αυτά των δεκαοχτάχρονων.
> Αυτό θεωρώ είναι βασικό και μου φαίνεται π.χ. τελείως παράδοξο το ότι στις ΗΠΑ οι νέοι ψηφίζουν από τα 18 αλλά σε πολλές πολιτείες δεν μπορούν να καταναλώσουν αλκοόλ πριν τα 21. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να θεωρεί ο νομοθέτης ότι μπορούν να αποφασίζουν ποιός θα τους κυβερνήσει μια τετραετία αλλά όχι αν θα μεθύσουν για ένα 24ωρο;
> 
> Και τέλος να καταργηθεί η διάκριση ταινιών κατάλληλων για τους άνω των 18 και κατάλληλων για τους άνω των 15. Αν μπορεί να ψηφίζει ο δεκαεφτάχρονος, τότε να δεχτούμε ότι δεν επηρεάζεται από το σεξ και τη βία του σινεμά.



Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια διάκριση ως προς τα δικαιώματα. Στις περισσότερες χώρες υπάρχουν ειδικά δικαιώματα που αρχίζουν να ισχύουν από μια ηλικία και μετά, όπως η σεξουαλική συναίνεση, η κατανάλωση ή/και κατοχή αλκοόλ, η ηλικία έκδοσης ταυτότητας, διπλώματος οδήγησης και κάποια άλλα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν σκόπιμο να συγχωνευτούν όλα αυτά σε μια ηλικία ενηλικίωσης.

Προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ της δυνατότητας ψήφου μετά τα 23, ιδανικά από τα 25 και μετά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2016)

Ας τελειώνω και με το δεύτερο, τη λειτουργικότητα. Ας πούμε ότι με κάποιον, τον αναλογικότερο και πιο εκπροσωπευτικό τρόπο, βγήκαν οι 300 βουλευτές μας. Ανοίγει η Βουλή, το πρώτο που πρέπει να κάνουν είναι να διαλέξουν τον Πρόεδρο, τους Γραμματείς, τους Φαρισαίους κλπ. Ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να γίνει αυτό; Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι.

Μπορεί να γίνει με κλήρωση για συγκεκριμένη θητεία. Οι βουλευτές μπορεί να κρίνουν ότι θα ήταν σκόπιμο ο ΠτΒ να είναι π.χ. εγγράμματος, άρα ρωτάνε πριν από την κλήρωση ποιοι είναι οι εγγράμματοι. Άλλοι μπορεί να θέλουν έναν ΠτΒ που δεν θα βάζει συνεδριάσεις όταν παίζει ο Ολυμπιακός για να βλέπουν τα ματς με την ησυχία τους και ρωτάνε ποιοι εγγράμματοι είναι γαύροι. Άλλοι, πιο πονηροί, σκέφτονται να βρουν αν υπάρχουν βουλευτές που να κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά με εκείνους και να βάλουν ΠτΒ έναν που να τους εξυπηρετεί επαγγελματικά. (Κάπως έτσι ήταν τα πρώτα κοινοβούλια. Δεν υπήρχαν κόμματα αλλά φατρίες εμπόρων, γαιοκτημόνων, ευγενών κλπ). Κάποιοι μπορεί να σκεφτούν ότι καλό θα ήταν να μαζεύονται οι γαύροι ή οι έμποροι σταφίδας σε μια λέσχη, να τα λένε μόνοι τους -- και κάποιοι αποφασίζουν ότι το σημαντικό δεν είναι αν είσαι δικηγόρος, αλλά αν είσαι δικηγόρος που βλέπει τα γενικά πράγματα με παρόμοια οπτική. Κάπου εκεί αρχίζουν να εμφανίζονται τα κόμματα αρχών.

Εμείς έχουμε ήδη κόμματα αρχών, έχουν εκλέξει βουλευτές στη Βουλή και τώρα θα πρέπει να μαζευτεί πλειοψηφία τουλάχιστον 151 για να στηρίξει κυβέρνηση -- και καλό θα ήταν να είναι μερικοί παραπάνω, για να μην μπορεί να πουλάει τρέλα ο καθένας από τους 151. Αρχίζουν λοιπόν οι συζητήσεις και οι διαπραγματεύσεις.

Στην πράξη, αν έχουν εκλεγεί καμιά 20ριά κόμματα με 3- 75 π.χ. βουλευτές (το 75 αντιστοιχεί στο 25% του πληθυσμού, άρα ένα σεβαστό ποσοστό) θα χρειαστούν διάφοροι ελιγμοί. Η πράξη έχει δείξει ότι τα δύο ισχυρότερα κόμματα είναι συνήθως αντίθετα (άρα δεν συνεργάζονται εύκολα μεταξύ τους) και πρέπει να συνεργαστούν με μικρότερα. 3, 4, 5, όσα χρειάζεται. Η πράξη έχει δείξει επίσης ότι τα κόμματα με έναν αρχηγό και δυο βουλευτές, π.χ. δεν είναι απαύγασμα της πολιτικής σταθερότητας. Στην πρώτη διαφωνία, ο υπαρχηγός φεύγει να ανοίξει δικό του μαγαζί και να διαπραγματευτεί μόνος του. Πρέπει να βρεθεί τρόπος ώστε, τουλάχιστον το ισχυρότερο κόμμα να μπορεί να φτιάχνει και την κυβέρνηση. Κι εδώ πάλι υπάρχουν πολλές και ποικίλες λύσεις, αλλά ας ξεκινήσω από την ανάλογη οριακή περίπτωση. Το *απόλυτο πλειοψηφικό σύστημα*. Το κόμμα που βγαίνει πρώτο, έστω και κατά μια ψήφο, παίρνει όλες τις έδρες. Η απόλυτη λειτουργικότητα επί όσο διαρκεί η θητεία. Ένα σύστημα που μπορεί να προκαλεί τα γέλια, αλλά έχει υπάρξει στην ιστορία, εκεί όπου υπήρχαν και μονοκομματικά καθεστώτα που έκαναν «εκλογές».

Συμφωνούμε γρήγορα ότι το σύστημα αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο επειδή δεν επιτρέπει την αναλογική εκπροσώπηση του λαού και αντιλειτουργικό επειδή δεν επιτρέπει τον κυβερνητικό έλεγχο. Από εδώ και πέρα, λοιπόν, αρχίζουν τα κάθε λογής εκλογικά συστήματα, που όλα τους είναι γέννημα *πολιτικών αποφάσεων* για τη βέλτιστη απάντηση στα δύο ζητούμενα -- την αντιπροσώπευση και τη λειτουργικότητα.

Ένας τρόπος να διατηρείται η αντιπροσώπευση αλλά να ωφελείται και η λειτουργικότητα είναι με τη θέσπιση ενός ορίου που πρέπει να περάσει ένα κόμμα για να εκλέξει βουλευτές. Στο δικό μας σύστημα, σήμερα, είναι το 3%, άρα στο θεωρητικό παράδειγμα, οι 180.000 ψήφοι που θα έδιναν 9 βουλευτές. Το όριο, που είναι *πολιτική απόφαση*, «αχρηστεύει» τις ψήφους που πηγαίνουν σε κόμματα που δεν φτάνουν το όριο, άρα περισσεύουν περισσότερες έδρες για κόμματα πάνω από το κατώφλι και διευκολύνονται οι σχηματισμοί πλειοψηφιών και η μείωση των διαπραγματεύσεων με κάθε λογής αρχηγίσκους. Πολλές χώρες έχουν συστήματα με κατώφλι εισόδου, από το 1,75% της Κύπρου και το 5% της Γερμανίας, μέχρι το 10% της Τουρκίας.

Τα συστήματα με κατώφλι είναι συστήματα απλής αναλογικής με την έννοια ότι, αφού αφαιρεθούν οι ψήφοι που δεν φτούρησαν, οι έδρες μοιράζονται αναλογικά. Δεν είναι συστήματα απλής αναλογικής με την έννοια της αναλογικής εκπροσώπησης.

Επιπλέον, στο παρόν εκλογικό σύστημα έχουμε ένα σύστημα μπόνους, δηλαδή έδρες που παίρνει «χαριστικά» το πρώτο κόμμα για να σχηματίσει ευκολότερα πλειοψηφία στη Βουλή. Το μπόνους είναι μάλλον δική μας πατέντα και καθιερώθηκε την εποχή του «ισχυρού δικομματισμού», όταν τα δύο κύρια αντίπαλα κόμματα συγκέντρωναν 80%, και παραπάνω καμιά φορά, των ψήφων. Με αυτές τις συνθήκες δεν υπήρχαν διαθέσιμα άλλα κόμματα για συνασπιστούν με τον πρώτο, άρα ή θα έπρεπε να συγκυβερνούν τα δύο μεγαλύτερα κόμματα (το 80%) πλησιάζοντας συνθήκες μονοκομματικού κράτους ή να γίνει κάτι άλλο.

Όταν ο δικομματισμός κατέρρευσε, αποδείχτηκε ότι το μπόνους των 50 εδρών δεν εκτελούσε πια τον αρχικό σκοπό του. Στις πρώτες εκλογές του 2012, η Νέα Δημοκρατία που ήρθε πρώτη με 19% (άρα θα είχε αναλογικά 57 έδρες), βρέθηκε χάρη στο μπόνους -- αλλά και την πρωτοφανώς ισχυρή επίδραση του ορίου του 3%, που αχρήστεψε κοντά στο 19% των ψήφων -- με 108 έδρες. Το σύστημα αυτό του μπόνους είχε προφανώς ξεπεράσει κάθε οριακή κατάσταση λειτουργικότητάς του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2016)

Πρώτα πρώτα, τι είναι οι εκλογικές περιφέρειες και τι προβλήματα δημιουργεί η παρουσία τους. Οι εκλογικές περιφέρειες (πλην Αθήνας και Θεσσαλονίκης) συμπίπτουν με τα όρια των παλιών νομαρχιών. Ανάλογα με τον πληθυσμό τους εκλέγουν τους βουλευτές που τους αναλογούν. Θεωρητικά (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν 1 ή 2 περιπτώσεις) εκλέγουν έναν βουλευτή ακόμη και αν ο πληθυσμός τους δεν θα έπρεπε να δίνει αυτό το δικαίωμα. Και εδώ πάλι, επειδή δεν υπάρχουν μισοί βουλευτές κλπ, περισσεύουν ψήφοι, που όμως δεν πηγαίνουν χαμένες. Συγκεντρώνονται σε ευρύτερες περιφέρειες και από εκείνα τα υπόλοιπα εκλέγονται οι βουλευτές στις εκκρεμείς έδρες. Το αποτέλεσμα μοιάζει καμιά φορά παράλογο. Μπορεί να τύχει, ένα κόμμα που βγήκε πρώτο σε μια (μικρή) εκλογική να μην εκλέξει καν βουλευτή ή να εκλεγούν όλοι οι βουλευτές από το πρώτο κόμμα (παρά την όχι ασήμαντη παρουσία του δεύτερου π.χ.). Πρόκειται για μικροατέλειες στον αλγόριθμο κατανομής, που όμως επιτρέπουν δυσανάλογη κριτική έως και πολεμική για το »κακό εκλογικό σύστημα». Γενικά, το πρόβλημα αυτό θα μπορούσε να λυθεί αν οι «πρωτοβάθμιες» περιφέρειες ήταν πιο ομοιόμορφες.

Εδώ ερχόμαστε στη διάσπαση των μεγάλων περιφερειών. Η Β' Αθηνών, που εκλέγει 44 βουλευτές, έχει ονομαστεί «η μεγαλύτερη εκλογική περιφέρεια της Ευρώπης» με 1,5 εκατ. εγγεγραμμένους και πάνω από 900.000 ψηφίσαντες στις τελευταίες εκλογές. Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό, σίγουρα είναι μεγαλύτερη εκλογικά από 3-4 χώρες της ΕΕ.

Στην περιφέρεια αυτή ανήκουν όλοι οι δήμοι γύρω από την Αθήνα, εκτός από τον Πειραιά (και τους δήμους γύρω από τον Πειραιά). Δύο από αυτούς τους δήμους ανήκουν στις μεγαλύτερες «πόλεις» της Ελλάδας: το Περιστέρι και η Καλλιθέα.

Είναι προφανές ότι ο βουλευτής σε αυτή την τεράστια περιφέρεια δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχει σχέση με τον ψηφοφόρο παρά μόνο διαμεσολαβημένη από τα ΜΜΕ και, τώρα, τα ΜΚΔ. Οι υποψήφιοι πρέπει να κάνουν πολυδάπανο αγώνα ή να βασιστούν σε χορηγούς: το κόμμα τους (αν μπορεί να κρατάει οργανωμένη σειρά εκλογής) ή οικονομικά εύπορους φίλους που τους συντρέχουν. Έτσι είναι εύκολο να κατηγορηθούν για διαφθορά. Γιατί, τότε, είναι ενάντια στη διάσπαση αυτή κόμματα όπως το ΚΚΕ και η Ένωση Κεντρώων;

Είναι πολύ απλό. Όντας τόσο μεγάλη η Β' Αθηνών, οι έδρες της κατανέμονται πρακτικά αναλογικά και σε όλα τα κόμματα που μπαίνουν στο κοινοβούλιο. Έτσι μπορούν όλοι να γνωρίζουν πού πρέπει να είναι π.χ. υποψήφιος ο αρχηγός τους (ή κάποια στελέχη) για να εκλεγούν με ασφάλεια. Ανάλογα ισχύουν και για άλλες μεγάλες περιφέρειες (Α' Αθηνών και Θεσσαλονίκης, Πειραιά, Αττικής και Β' Θεσσαλονίκης κ.ο.κ.).

Και για εδώ έχουν ακουστεί ρηξικέλευθες λύσεις, π.χ. 150 μικρές μονοεδρικές περιφέρειες (που πηγαίνουν στον εκάστοτε νικητή) και άλλες 150 έδρες που εκλέγονται από συνολικό κατάλογο και από όπου επιλέγονται οι υπόλοιποι βουλευτές. Δεν βλέπω να περνάνε τέτοια ριζικά πράγματα στην Ελλάδα.








(Και για τα παραπάνω... —nickel]


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2016)

Μια γρήγορη προσωπική πινελιά θέλω να βάλω προς το παρόν στις εμβριθέστατες σημειώσεις σου, δόκτορα. Ξέρεις ότι έχω τοποθετηθεί ξανά και ξανά υπέρ ευρύτατων συναινετικών κυβερνήσεων για να αντιμετωπιστεί η κρίση. Αφού δεν μπόρεσε να γίνει αυτό εφικτό από την αρχή, χρειάστηκε να φτάσουμε σ’ αυτό το τερατώδες σχήμα σκοπιμότητας που λέγεται Συριζανέλ. Από τη στιγμή που αυτό το κατεξοχήν αντιμνημονιακό σχήμα ψήφισε και θέτει σε εφαρμογή το δραστικότερο από τα μνημόνια, πιστεύω ότι το ελληνικό (και το ευρωπαϊκό) κοινό είναι έτοιμο και για άλλους θιάσους, και για άλλα κυβερνητικά σχήματα. Εδώ άλλωστε είναι πιθανό να ψηφιστεί ο νέος εκλογικός νόμος από το ΚΚΕ μαζί με τη Χρυσή Αυγή.

Επομένως, *ως οπαδός της συναίνεσης, οφείλω να υποστηρίξω την απλή αναλογική*. Βέβαια, εγώ υποστηρίζω την απλή αναλογική και τη συναίνεση με σκοπό την κυβερνησιμότητα, σε αντίθεση με μια κατάσταση όπου η πόλωση και η τεχνητή συχνά διχόνοια δυσχέραιναν τη διακυβέρνηση και την επίλυση ακόμα και απλών προβλημάτων. Κάτι που, όπως είπαμε, έλυσε η σοφή τροπή των πραγμάτων πέρυσι τέτοιον καιρό, όπου τα Όχι έγιναν Ναι, οι αντιμνημονιακοί σούπερ-μνημονιακοί και οι πρώην μνημονιακοί μια σκιά αντιπολίτευσης. 

Έχω την υποψία ότι ο Σύριζα δεν ζητά την απλή αναλογική επειδή κάτι τέτοιο ανήκει οπωσδήποτε στην ιδεολογία του. Κλασικά, η απλή αναλογική είναι το αίτημα μικρών κομμάτων και η ενισχυμένη μόνιμη επιδίωξη των κυβερνητικών κομμάτων, ασχέτως ιδεολογιών. Τώρα, ο Σύριζα θέλει απλώς να αποκλείσει την προοπτική άλλο κόμμα να κάνει κουμάντο μόνο του. Σημαίνει αυτό ότι θέλει να παίζει ο ίδιος πάντα έναν εποικοδομητικό συγκυβερνητικό ρόλο ή θα προτιμά έναν διαλυτικό ρόλο; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θέλει να παίζει έναν ρόλο που ο ίδιος θεωρεί εποικοδομητικό έστω κι αν στη συνέχεια (και μάλλον άθελά του) αποδεικνύεται διαλυτικός, περίπου όπως κυβερνά τώρα. 

Όμως, αν δεν είναι εσκεμμένα γκαφατζήδες και ζημιάρηδες οι άνθρωποι του Σύριζα, η θητεία τους στην κυβέρνηση και μεθαύριο ίσως στη θέση του συγκυβερνήτη μπορεί να αποτελέσει ένα απαραίτητο μάθημα ρεαλισμού για πολλούς. Θα συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν κάποια κόμματα με μικρά ποσοστά που θα ζητάνε το ανέφικτο, αλλά ελπίζουμε η πρόσφατη εμπειρία θα έχει διδάξει ότι κοστίζει να τα εμπιστευόμαστε — αλλιώς, αλίμονο, θα δούμε να στρέφονται μεγάλα ποσοστά ψηφοφόρων σε ΧΑ, ΚΚΕ, Ανταρσύα. Από την άλλη, ο Σύριζα, ως κύριος εκπρόσωπος μιας τεράστιας μερίδας παλαιού και ξεπερασμένου ανορθολογισμού, θα μπορεί να συμμετέχει σε μεγάλα κυβερνητικά σχήματα αποτελώντας, ας πούμε, την αριστερή συνείδηση. Ή ίσως την αριστερή εκτόνωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2016)

Απλή αναλογική χωρίς όριο εισόδου;

Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την απλή αναλογική που θα επιτρέπει να εκπροσωπούνται στη Βουλή *υπαρκτές πολιτικές τάσεις*, όχι όμως προσωπικούς θιάσους, όση λαϊκή λεβεντιά κι αν αποπλέουν (sic). Άρα, υψηλό όριο εισόδου.

====

Όμως, επειδή οι συναινέσεις δεν επιβάλλονται με έναν νόμο, αλλά γίνονται σιγά σιγά στοιχεία πολιτικού πολιτισμού, θα αναφέρω σύντομα πώς λειτουργεί, (πολύ) γκρόσο μόντο, το γερμανικό εκλογικό σύστημα (που μοιάζει κάπως με το 150+150 που έγραψα στο #8).

(1) Οι μισές από τις 600 τόσες έδρες κατανέμονται αναλογικά σε όσα κόμματα περάσουν το 5% εθνικά. «Αναλογικά» με το σύστημα Ντοντ (D'Hondt) που χρησιμοποιείται πολύ στας Ευρώπας (είναι κάτι σαν το δικό μας «+1», για όσους θυμούνται: ο αριθμός των εδρών προσαυξάνεται κατά 1 για να μειωθεί το εκλογικό μέτρο). Οι περιφέρειες είναι μικρές, μονοεδρικές. Το 5% είναι σκληρό όριο, έχουμε δει πολλές φορές υπαρκτά κόμματα, πχ. τους Φιλελεύθερους, με κυβερνητική θητεία, να μην το ξεπερνούν.

(2) Οι άλλες μισές έδρες κατανέμονται από λίστες των κομμάτων.

(3) Ο πολίτης έχει *δύο* ψήφους. Κομματική και προσωπική. Η κομματική πηγαίνει στο σύνολο βάσει του οποίου γίνονται οι κατανομές. Η προσωπική στον τοπικό βουλευτή. Συνεπώς, μπορώ να ψηφίσω το κόμμα Α και τον τοπικό βουλευτή που ανήκει στο κόμμα Β (είναι μια πρώτη συναινετική διαδικασία, στο συναισθηματικό επίπεδο του ψηφοφόρου).

(4) Αν ένα κόμμα δεν περάσει το 5% αλλά εκλέξει τρεις βουλευτές με την ατομική διαδικασία (έχει δηλαδή τρεις τοπικά υπερκομματικές προσωπικότητες) μπαίνει στην κατανομή με το όποιο ποσοστό του. Έτσι είχε μπει 1-2 φορές στη Βουλή το μετακομμουνιστικό πρόγονο κόμμα της σημερινής «Ντι Λίνκε», που είχε σημαντική δύναμη στις περιοχές της Ανατολικής Γερμανίας αλλά ήταν ανύπαρκτο στη Δυτική.

(5) Ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος σημαίνει δύο πράγματα: ότι ο αριθμός των εδρών δεν είναι σταθερός, καθώς ένα κόμμα μπορεί να εκλέξει περισσότερους βουλευτές από την αναλογική δύναμή του -- έχουν υπάρξει περιπτώσεις όπου υπήρξε μεγάλος αριθμός ψηφοδελτίων με κομματική επιλογή Α (τον μεγάλο κυβερνητικό εταίρο) και τοπική επιλογή Β (τον μικρό εταίρο του πιθανότερου συνασπισμού), που έφερε ενισχυμένο στη Βουλή με έξτρα έδρες τον μικρό εταίρο Β. Ο αριθμός και ο αλγόριθμος καθορισμού των έξτρα εδρών είναι θέμα με το οποίο ασχολείται ξανά και ξανά το γερμανικό συνταγματικό δικαστήριο, προκειμένου να μην ξεχειλώνει το σύστημα.

Επίσης, το υψηλό όριο σημαίνει ότι στη Βουλή μπαίνουν λίγα κόμματα, συνήθως δύο μεγάλα και 2 ή 3 μικρότερα και άρα ήταν δυνατή η δημιουργία συμμαχιών μεταξύ 2 κομμάτων. Οι συζητήσεις για συνασπισμούς έχουν συνταγματική άνεση, η συμφωνία είναι γραπτή και ανακοινώνεται δημόσια και ο υποψήφιος καγκελάριος προσέρχεται βάσει αυτής για να οριστεί καταρχήν από τη Βουλή και στη συνέχεια να πάρει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης.

(6) Παρόμοια συστήματα (με μικροαλλαγές) χρησιμοποιούνται σε όλες τις εκλογές στη Γερμανία. Από τα ομοσπονδιακά κράτη ως τις δημοτικές εκλογές. Παρά τις τοπικές αλλαγές (που μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν π.χ. ένα πολύ μικρότερο κατώφλι εισόδου, όπως στο βόρειο ομόσπ. κράτος του Σλέσβικ-Χολστάιν, όπου το όριο είναι κάπου στο 1,75% για να εκπροσωπείται η δανέζικη εθνική μειονότητα, που είναι συχνά και κυβερνητικός ρυθμιστής με τον 1 ή τους 2 βουλευτές της), υπάρχουν περιοχές όπως η Βαβαρία που έχει σχεδόν μόνιμη κομματικά κυβέρνηση (των χριστιανοσοσιαλιστών) από τη δεκαετία του 1950 και η Βρέμη (των σοσιαλδημοκρατών, από την ίδια πάνω κάτω εποχή).

(7) Τέλος, οι κομματικές διαδικασίες αποτελούν συνταγματικά καθιερωμένο μέρος του εκλογικού νόμου. Οι υποψήφιοι περνούν και εκλέγονται από κομματικά αδιάβλητες διαδικασίες. Οι τάσεις είναι θεσμοθετημένες και εκπροσωπούνται εσωκομματικά. Κόμματα όπως οι Πράσινοι και η Ντι Λίνκε έχουν διπλά προεδρεία (με εκπροσώπους διαφορετικής τάσης). Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, τοπικές αλλά και εθνικές, η προγραμματική συμφωνία συνεργασίας εγκρίνεται από εσωκομματικό δημοψήφισμα (έτσι έγινε π.χ. από το SPD για την παρούσα συνεργασία με τους χριστιανοδημοκράτες της Μέρκελ). Τα ετήσια συνέδρια, οι συνεδριάσεις των οργάνων κλπ. είναι θεσμοθετημένες και δημόσιες. Είναι αδιανόητο κοινοβουλευτικό κόμμα που δεν τηρεί τέτοιες διαδικασίες.

(8) Ένα κόμμα δεν εξαφανίζεται επειδή δεν θα μπει στην εθνική βουλή ή στο άλφα ή το βήτα τοπικό κοινοβούλιο, καθώς υπάρχουν συνεχώς και άλλες περιοχές όπου μπορεί να διεκδικήσει πολιτική διέξοδο εκλογής. Από την άλλη, η είσοδος σε ένα τοπικό κοινοβούλιο δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα και εθνική επιρροή. Όταν μπήκαν ναζιστές σε 1-2 τοπικά κοινοβούλια της τέως Ανατολικής Γερμανίας, τα κόμματα του δημοκρατικού τόξου τους μπλόκαραν κοινοβουλευτικά τόσο αποτελεσματικά που στην επόμενη περίοδο δεν ξαναμπήκαν.

Παρενθετικά, η Γερμανία διαθέτει και άλλα ομοσπονδιακά συστήματα: Άνω Βουλή, που πρέπει επίσης να εγκρίνει κρίσιμους νόμους που ψηφίζει η Βουλή και όπου εκπροσωπούνται τα ομόσπονδα κρατίδια από τους πρωθυπουργούς τους με ένα σύστημα σταθμισμένης ψήφου. Όπου η κυβέρνηση των ομόσπ. κρατών προέρχεται από συνασπισμό (στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις), ο πρωθυπουργός πρέπει να εξουσιοδοτηθεί ρητά από την κυβέρνησή του για το πώς θα χρησιμοποιήσει τις ψήφους του, αλλιώς δεν έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην ψηφοφορία. Επίσης, υπάρχουν συμβούλια των υπουργών των ομόσπ. κρατών με τον εθνικό ομόλογό τους γα να συντονίζουν θέματα που είναι αρμοδιότητας των ομόσπ. κρατών (π.χ. εκπαίδευση, περίθαλψη κλπ). 

Πρόκειται λοιπόν για _ένα συνολικό σύστημα που εκπαιδεύει σε κάθε επίπεδο σε συναινετικές διαδικασίες_. Λίγοι είναι οι πολιτικοί και σπάνιες είναι τελικά οι περιπτώσεις όπου ένα κόμμα ελέγχει μόνο του μια πόλη ή ένα ομόσπονδο κράτος ή τη χώρα. Επιπλέον, στα μεγάλα κόμματα είναι δύσκολο να εγκατασταθούν επί πολύ προσωπικά φέουδα (όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν ή δεν γίνονται προσπάθειες διαρκώς..). Οι επίδοξοι διάδοχοι είναι πολλοί, όποιος χάνει εκλογές φεύγει. (Στα μικρότερα κόμματα υπάρχει ολιγανθρωπία, άρα εκεί μένουν.  ). Όσοι διακρίνονται τοπικά, συνήθως ανεβαίνουν ραγδαία. Παραιτείται η Υπουργός Υγείας π.χ., υπάρχει μια καλή υπουργός Υγείας στο τάδε κρατίδιο που επίσης γνωρίζει τα θέματα και θα μπορούσε να αναλάβει. _Δεν φτάνει ένας νόμος για να αποκτήσουμε λογικές συναίνεσης, είναι μια μακριά διαδικασία._

(Και αν βλέπετε πολλές ομοιότητες στη λειτουργία των ευρωπαϊκών θεσμών, *δεν είναι* τυχαίες.)

Τελειώνοντας, λίγο τοπικό χρώμα, κυριολεκτικά. Τα κόμματα στη Γερμανία αποκαλούνται με το χρώμα τους. Παλιά, τα πράγματα ήταν πιο εύκολα. Τα βασικά κόμματα ήταν τρία και είχαν καπαρώσει τα τρία εθνικά χρώματα: οι «μαύροι» ήταν οι χριστιανοδημοκράτες, οι «κόκκινοι»ήταν οι σοσιαλδημοκράτες, οι «κίτρινοι» οι φιλελεύθεροι, οι μπαλαντέρ στο κέντρο του φάσματος. Οι κυβερνήσεις ήταν λοιπόν ατόφιες ή μαυροκίτρινες ή κοκκινοκίτρινες.

Μετά ήρθαν οι πράσινοι, οι βαθυκόκκινοι και πρόσφατα οι ευρωφοβικοί σκούροι μπλε. Καθώς μπαίνουν περισσότερα κόμματα στα διάφορα κοινοβούλια, άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται και άλλοι συνδυασμοί πέρα από τον GroKo (Μεγάλο Συνασπισμό). Η κοκκινοπράσινη κυβέρνηση του 2000, ο «φωτεινός σηματοδότης», οι κοκκινοκοκκινοπράσινοι του Βερολίνου, οι «τζαμαϊκανοί» (μαύροι, κίτρινοι και πράσινοι) κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2016)

Παρά την ανάλυσή σου, Δόκτορα, ανάθεμά με αν κατάλαβα πώς λειτουργεί. :)
Εντάξει, δεν είναι και σαν το αμερικάνικο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2016)

:)

Δύο ψήφοι.

Από την προσωπική ψήφο προκύπτουν οι βουλευτές των μισών εδρών με πλειοψηφικό. Π.χ. η Μέρκελ εκλέγεται σε ένα νησί στη ΒΑ Γερμανία.
Από την κομματική ψήφο προκύπτει το σύνολο των εδρών που αναλογεί σε κάθε κόμμα. 

Αν τοκόμμα δεν έχει συμπληρώσει όσες του αναλογούν με προσωπικές έδρες, παίρνει όσες λείπουν από την κομματική λίστα.
Αν τις έχει συμπληρώσει και με το παραπάνω, κρατάει υπό κάποιες προϋποθέσεις και τις παραπάνω.

Αλλά αυτό έχει σχέση με το προσωπικό επίπεδο. Συνολικά, το σύστημα μοιάζει πολύ (90-95% αντιστοιχία) με απλή αναλογική από το 5% και μετά.

Όλα τα συστήματα (και το αμερικάνικο) είναι απλά. Οι λεπτομέρειες της εφαρμογής τα δυσκολεύουν (όπως στα δικά μας η κατανομή σε νομούς). :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απλή αναλογική χωρίς όριο εισόδου;



Καλημέρα. Με όριο εισόδου. Για να ξεκινά η συναίνεση πριν από την είσοδο στη Βουλή. Χωρίς το όριο, ο κάθε ψωνισμένος και ο κάθε ψηφοφόρος θέλει το δικό του μετερίζι. Όριο και πάνω από το 3% αν γίνεται.

Μου αρέσει το γερμανικό σύστημα αλλά δεν τόλμησα να το αναφέρω αφού το επίπεδο της συζήτησης για τον εκλογικό νόμο είναι τώρα σε επίπεδο αμοιβάδας. Εδώ «ξέχασαν» να βάλουν την επιστολική ψήφο. 

Μου αρέσει και το στοιχείο της προετοιμασίας υπουργών που αναφέρεις, αλλά είναι άλλου είδους συζήτηση. Περισσότερα αφού χωνέψω την επικαιρότητα…


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> :)
> 
> Δύο ψήφοι.
> 
> ...




Αααα! Οκέι, τώρα κατάλαβα πώς γίνεται η κατανομή. :)


Παρεμπιπτόντως, εγώ θα προτιμούσα το ελάχιστο όριο για είσοδο στην βουλή να είναι το 1%. Αν μη τι άλλο θα είχε περισσότερη πλάκα (με κάτι πρέπει να σπάμε και πλάκα με το επίπεδο πολιτικής που έχουμε). Χεχε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2016)

Τι λέει περί των εκλογικών το πρόγραμμα του Σύριζα, με το οποίο εκλέχτηκε πέρσι τον Σεπτέμβρη (§ 1.1.3 Άλλες αλλαγές για τον εκδημοκρατισμό του πολιτικού συστήματος) (οι ΑΝΕΛ στο δικό τους πρόγραμμα μιλούσαν μόνο για «σταθερό εκλογικό σύστημα»):Σύστημα απλής αναλογικής καθιερώνεται συνταγματικά ως πάγιο εκλογικό σύστημα όλων των εκλογικών αναμετρήσεων (Βουλή, Ευρωβουλή, Αυτοδιοίκηση).
Για τις Βουλευτικές Εκλογές το σύστημα απλής αναλογικής εφαρμόζεται σε κατά το δυνατόν πιο ισόρροπες πληθυσμιακά εκλογικές περιφέρειες.
Καταργείται το εκλογικό όριο (σήμερα είναι 3%) για την κοινοβουλευτική εκπροσώπηση ενός κόμματος.​
Παρατηρήστε τα περί αναδιάταξης των εκλογικών περιφερειών και κατάργησης του κατωφλιού.

Παρατηρήστε πώς θα ήταν η Βουλή με απλή αναλογική σήμερα, και ποιος θα έβγαινε _πραγματικά _χαμένος:




Απαντήστε στην ερώτηση γιατί o εκλογικός νόμος επιχειρείται _τώρα _και _έτσι _να αλλαχτεί.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 7, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όμως, επειδή οι συναινέσεις δεν επιβάλλονται με έναν νόμο, αλλά γίνονται σιγά σιγά στοιχεία πολιτικού πολιτισμού, θα αναφέρω σύντομα πώς λειτουργεί, (πολύ) γκρόσο μόντο, το γερμανικό εκλογικό σύστημα (που μοιάζει κάπως με το 150+150 που έγραψα στο #8).



Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα η ανάλυση. Μου έκανε εντύπωση ο επίσημος, θεσμικά ενταγμένος και ρυθμισμένος ρόλος των κομμάτων, κάτι το οποίο δεν πρέπει να συμβαίνει σε πολλές χώρες στον ίδιο βαθμό. Ίσως να είναι ο δρόμος τού μέλλοντος: ο δικομματισμός φαίνεται να υφίσταται κλυδωνισμούς σε χώρες όπου παραδοσιακά επικρατούσε, όπως στη Βρετανία και ακόμα και σ' αυτές τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, αν και εκεί οι διεργασίες είναι προς το παρόν εσωκομματικές και δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει κάτι για καιρό ακόμα. Μπορεί όμως ο πολιτικός κατακερματισμός να δημιουργήσει κουλτούρα και νοοτροπία συναινετική όπως της Γερμανίας, σε ένα περιβάλλον όπου μέχρι τώρα αποφευγόταν επιμελώς; Δύσκολο...

(Παρακολουθεί κανείς τα πράγματα στην Ιταλία; Εκεί υπάρχει από παλιά πληθώρα μικρών κομμάτων, αλλά νομίζω πως έχει προκύψει κάποια τάξη στο τοπίο με τη δημιουργία δύο μεγάλων συνασπισμών που περιλαμβάνουν τα περισσότερα από αυτά. Πάντως για πολιτική συναίνεσης δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί κανείς να μιλήσει.)


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2016)

Η Ιταλία είναι ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση, γιατί το εκλογικό σύστημα άλλαξε από απλή αναλογική σε ενισχυμένη αναλογική το 1993 και έτσι τελείωσε η μεταπολεμική περίοδος των εξήντα κυβερνήσεων σε πενήντα χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2016)

Ο Ρέντσι καθιέρωσε το 2015 ένα ενδιαφέρον *σύστημα δύο γύρων* στην Ιταλία, που ισχύει πλέον από την 1η Ιουλίου 2016 (και προφανώς δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί ακόμα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2016)

*Το Άγιο Δισκοπότηρο της απλής αναλογικής*
(*Πέτρος Παπασαραντόπουλος*, από _Amagi_)

Στην Ελλάδα της Μεταπολίτευσης, η Αριστερά εισηγήθηκε, επιτυχώς, πολλούς μύθους στην ελληνική κοινωνία. Εξέχουσα θέση ανάμεσα σε αυτούς τους μύθους κατέχει η απλή αναλογική, ως πάγιο εκλογικό σύστημα, περιβεβλημένη με τον μανδύα της ηθικής ανωτερότητας απέναντι σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο εκλογικό σύστημα, δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για το μόνο εκλογικό σύστημα που είναι διαχρονικά άμωμο, άσπιλο, αμόλυντο, άδολο.

Με τον τρόπο αυτό, ένα εκλογικό σύστημα μεταβλήθηκε σε Άγιο Δισκοπότηρο. Αποκολλήθηκε από την πολιτική συγκυρία, αγνοήθηκαν τα πολιτικά του αποτελέσματα και έγινε α-χρονική, ανιστορική «αρχή», που επιβάλλεται να διεκδικείται αενάως. Το γεγονός ότι σε αρκετές χώρες που εφαρμόστηκε οδήγησε σε καταστροφικά αποτελέσματα, όπως παλαιότερα στην Ιταλία, με αποτέλεσμα να έχει εισαχθεί ο όρος «ιταλοποίηση» όταν κάποιος θέλει να περιγράψει ένα αποτυχημένο, κατακερματισμένο, αναποτελεσματικό πολιτικό σύστημα, ή στο Ισραήλ, όπου ο σχηματισμός κυβέρνησης εξαρτάται από ευάριθμους βουλευτές φανατικών Ορθόδοξων Εβραίων που θέτουν βέτο σε θέματα εξωτερικής πολιτικής παρεμποδίζοντας οποιαδήποτε συμβιβαστική λύση στα προβλήματα της περιοχής, δεν πτοεί τους υπερασπιστές της Ιερής Αγελάδας.

Όπως χαρακτηριστικά επισημαίνει ο Ιορδάνογλου, «Το εκλογικό σύστημα δεν είναι θέμα αρχής, είναι θέμα λειτουργικότητας. Η αποστολή του είναι διπλή: να αναδεικνύει κυβερνήσεις ικανές να κυβερνήσουν και να εξασφαλίζει την πολιτική νομιμοποίησή τους. Πολλά συστήματα ικανοποιούν αυτούς τους δύο όρους. Η αναλογική συνήθως δεν ικανοποιεί τον πρώτο. […] Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι ένας διπλός μπελάς: ασταθείς κυβερνήσεις και παράλυση μπροστά σε επώδυνες αλλά αναγκαίες αποφάσεις. […] Παρά τα φαινόμενα, η απλή αναλογική δεν είναι δικαιότερο σύστημα. Απλώς δίνει δυσανάλογα μεγάλη επιρροή στα μικρά κόμματα. Το να εξαρτάται η επιβίωση μιας κυβέρνησης από το 2% του εκλογικούς σώματος δεν είναι δικαιοσύνη».[SUP][1][/SUP]

Φαίνεται ότι για τους υποστηρικτές της απλής αναλογικής τα παραπάνω είναι ψιλά γράμματα. Είναι θέμα αρχής, δηλώνουν και ξεμπερδεύουν με την πραγματικότητα.

Πρόκειται για θεμελιώδη παρανόηση. Η πολιτική επιστήμη διδάσκει ότι τα εκλογικά συστήματα στις φιλελεύθερες δημοκρατίες καλούνται να εναρμονίσουν δύο αντιτιθέμενες αρχές. Εκείνη της κυβερνησιμότητας μιας χώρας και εκείνη της αντιπροσωπευτικής αναπαράστασης μιας κοινωνίας. Το εάν προτάσσει κανείς το ένα ή το άλλο οδηγεί σε δύο ιδεοτύπους εκλογικών συστημάτων: στα πλειοψηφικά συστήματα και στα αναλογικά.

Στην πράξη, κάθε χώρα εφαρμόζει περισσότερο ή λιγότερο μικτά εκλογικά συστήματα, επιδιώκοντας να συγκεράσει αντιπροσωπευτικότητα με κυβερνησιμότητα, λειτουργικότητα και αποτελεσματικότητα. Σε 6 από τις 25 δυτικές χώρες εφαρμόζεται το πλειοψηφικό σύστημα (με τις ΗΠΑ, το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, τη Γαλλία και τον Καναδά ανάμεσά τους), ενώ παραλλαγές της αναλογικής ισχύουν σε 17 χώρες. Όπως πολύ χαρακτηριστικά επισημαίνει ο Nohlen, «Διαφορετικές εθνικές κοινωνικές δομές, ιστορικές εμπειρίες, πολιτικές συνθήκες και προθέσεις είχαν ως συνέπεια κάθε φορά να προκύπτουν διαφορετικά εκλογικά συστήματα». [SUP][2][/SUP]
*
Η πρόταση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ*

Εάν ισχύουν τα ανωτέρω, τότε αυτονόητο είναι ότι η συζήτηση περί αλλαγής του εκλογικού συστήματος στην Ελλάδα πρέπει να ενταχθεί στην πολιτική συγκυρία, με τα κριτήρια που έχουμε ήδη αναφέρει. Πρέπει, με άλλα λόγια, να εξεταστούν οι συνέπειες από μια τέτοια αλλαγή και, κυρίως, να αντιμετωπιστούν τα ενδεχόμενα πολιτικά αποτελέσματα. Δεν υπάρχουν απαράβατοι κανόνες. Επικλήσεις «αρχών» είναι είτε εκ του πονηρού, είτε πολιτική αφέλεια.

Πρέπει επίσης να επισημάνουμε ότι σε αρκετές φιλελεύθερες δημοκρατίες, όπως οι ΗΠΑ, η Γερμανία, η Γαλλία και το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, το εκλογικό σύστημα είναι σταθερό, με ελάσσονες κατά καιρούς αλλαγές, ενώ σε κάποιες άλλες χώρες οι αλλαγές στο εκλογικό σύστημα είναι ένα κλασικό μέσο για την εδραίωση ενός κόμματος στην πολιτική εξουσία, ή για τον αποκλεισμό κάποιων κομμάτων (συνήθως εξτρεμιστικών) από την κοινοβουλευτική εκπροσώπηση. Κατά συνέπεια, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είχε κάθε δικαίωμα να προτείνει αλλαγή του εκλογικού συστήματος, όπως το ίδιο δικαίωμα έχουν και οι επικριτές του να προβάλλουν τη διαφωνία τους. Πρέπει επίσης να επισημάνουμε ότι το σύστημα που προτείνει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν έχει σχέση με την απλή και «άδολη» αναλογική των αριστερών ονειρώξεων. Στον ιδεότυπο της απλής αναλογικής δεν υπάρχει το κατώφλι του 3%. Δεν υπάρχει η δυσαρμονία των αχανών περιφερειών (Β΄ Αθήνας) και των μονοεδρικών. Αντίθετα, όλη η χώρα είναι μία και μοναδική εκλογική περιφέρεια. Επίσης, σε ένα εκλογικό σύστημα που προτάσσει την αντιπροσωπευτικότητα είναι αδιανόητο να μην μπορούν να ψηφίζουν οι Έλληνες που ζουν στο εξωτερικό.

Πίσω στη συγκυρία λοιπόν. Στην πραγματικότητα. Στη χώρα όπου οι έννοιες συναίνεση και συμβιβασμός θεωρούνται εγκλήματα καθοσιώσεως. Στη χώρα όπου το κόμμα που κυβερνά και εισηγείται την απλή αναλογική είχε ως κεντρικό προεκλογικό του σύνθημα το «Ή αυτοί ή εμείς» και ο επικεφαλής του δήλωνε «Στις 20 Σεπτέμβρη, ή τους τελειώνουμε ή μας τελειώνουν». *Το κόμμα που έσπειρε το μίσος και τον διχασμό, το κόμμα που ενθάρρυνε την πολιτική βία και χρησιμοποίησε συστηματικά τον εμφυλιοπολεμικό λόγο εισηγείται ένα εκλογικό σύστημα που βασίζεται στις συνεργασίες και στις ευρύτερες πολιτικές συνθέσεις. Υπαρκτός σουρεαλισμός.*

Εάν λοιπόν η πρόταση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ΑΝΕΛ δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ευρύτερη φιλοσοφία, τον σκληρό πυρήνα, της απλής αναλογικής, πού στοχεύει; Θα ήταν εθελοτυφλία εάν δεν κατανοούσαμε ότι πρόκειται για ιδιοτελή ανάγνωση της συγκυρίας, που στόχο έχει την παρεμπόδιση του πρώτου κόμματος σε επόμενες εκλογικές αναμετρήσεις να σχηματίσει αυτοδύναμη κυβέρνηση ή συμμαχική χωρίς τη συμμετοχή του δεύτερου κόμματος. Με άλλα λόγια, ακυβερνησία, αστάθεια, αδυναμία λήψης οποιωνδήποτε σοβαρών πολιτικών αποφάσεων. Η χώρα στα τάρταρα, αλλά ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ρυθμιστικός παράγων της πολιτικής ζωής.

Παράλληλα, πρόκειται και για μια ομολογία ήττας. Η προτεινόμενη αλλαγή του εκλογικού νόμου ξεκινά από την παραδοχή ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα χάσει στις επόμενες εκλογές. Προσδοκά ότι δεν θα σχηματιστεί κυβέρνηση, παρά το μπόνους των «50 εδρών» στις επόμενες εκλογές, και ότι στις μεθεπόμενες εκλογές θα ισχύσει το εκλογικό σύστημα που προτείνει και που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα ψηφιστεί από την παρούσα κυβερνητική πλειοψηφία.

*Στο όνομα μιας θολής «δικαιοσύνης», στερείται από τις μελλοντικές κυβερνήσεις η λειτουργικότητα και η αποτελεσματικότητα. Οδηγούμαστε σε αδυναμία λήψης αποφάσεων, ακόμα και αν σχηματιστούν κυβερνήσεις. Η κυβερνητική αστάθεια θα οδηγήσει μαθηματικά στην ακυβερνησία. Κραυγαλέο παράδειγμα η Οικουμενική το 1989-90.

Στο όνομα μιας θολής «δικαιοσύνης» παρέχεται δυσανάλογη δύναμη στα μικρά κόμματα. Το να τίθενται παράλογοι όροι από ένα κόμμα του 3,5% σε ένα κόμμα του 40% δεν είναι δίκαιο. Όπως επίσης δεν έχει σχέση με τη δικαιοσύνη να δίνει κανείς λευκή επιταγή στις ηγεσίες των κομμάτων να συμφωνήσουν σε ένα κυβερνητικό πρόγραμμα που δεν το ψήφισε κανείς.*

Τι απομένει μετά από όλα αυτά; Μόνον η ομολογία του Τσίπρα στον γενικό γραμματέα του ΚΚΕ Δημήτρη Κουτσούμπα ότι, αφού υπέγραψε Μνημόνια, αντίθετα με όσα υπερφίαλα είχε υποσχεθεί, η «απλή αναλογική» ήταν το μόνο αριστερό μέτρο που του απέμενε να πάρει.

Με κόστος, την ολοκλήρωση της καταστροφής της χώρας.



[1] Χρυσάφης Ιορδάνογλου, «Περί απλής αναλογικής και παρενθέσεων», στο _Γερνώντας μαζί με την Τρίτη Ελληνική Δημοκρατία_, Παρατηρητής, 2002, σελ. 229-30. Στο κείμενο αυτό γίνεται και μια εξαιρετική επισκόπηση για τα αποτελέσματα της απλής αναλογικής όποτε εφαρμόστηκε στην Ελλάδα.

[2] Dieter Nohlen, _Κομματικό σύστημα και εκλογικά συστήματα_, Επίκεντρο, 2007, σελ. 267-68. Εξαιρετικό και κλασικό βιβλίο που αξίζει να διαβαστεί από όσους θα ήθελαν να εμβαθύνουν στο θέμα.

Ο Πέτρος Παπασαραντόπουλος είναι συγγραφέας και εκδότης.


----------

